# 2nd Anti-Freeze Leak



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have GM tow your car back to the dealership. It's probably just a hose that didn't get completely secured to the new water pump. I've had this happen to me in the past.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Patrick

I would arrange for them to look at the vehicle again. GM parts and repairs come with a warranty. If you would like me to assist you in getting this taken care of please feel free to send me a message. It may also be a good idea to open up a Service Request so that your issue as well as your dealership visits will be documented. I can start that for you as well if you are interested. Send me a private message or email me at [email protected] (attn:Jackie). I will do what I can to assist you. :smile:

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Have GM tow your car back to the dealership. It's probably just a hose that didn't get completely secured to the new water pump. I've had this happen to me in the past.


Yes, as farmboy pointed out to us in another thread, there is a torque value for hose clamps. 

Whether this clamp was torqued to specification is an open question.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

eepwallA:


Yessh. I said I was sorry.


Stock clamps aren't torqueable, they come preloaded.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I ordered my 9C1 to include Special Equipment Option 1T1 - Worm Gear Hose Clamps. They added $14.30 to the Monroney sticker.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, as I stated at first, the car is already back at the dealership.

I told them I would call Friday to get an update.

My Service Repair Advisor is Shawn and he was great getting me into the a loaner while they work on it.

I'll post more once I hear what it might be.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us posted. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Cars aren't built like they use to be.

Today they probably wouldn't hand you a clamp at the parts counter if you only had $14.30.

Good luck with your repair.

I should take my car in before it hits that magic number. My overflow reservoir has been empty for for a while now.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, got the car back last week (family emergency kept me busy) and the only complaint I have is that the dealership was finished with the car the EVENING we took it in, but no body called us to let us know it was done.

I called the following Tuesday to check the status and our Service Advisor was out off office, from the day we took it in and was still out when I called, with his own family emergency, so he didn't know.

The person I spoke with when I called said he found the completed repair form on our service advisors desk and it had been done since that last Wed!

I guess no one bothers following up on each other. ESPECIALLY when everyone knows this SA was out of the office.

I made a mark on the water pump (prior to taking it in) to verify it had been changed and it had been.

The car runs fine and I even took a picture of the overflow bottle when I got home to have proof of any leaks in the system.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dfwtxpatrick said:


> Well, got the car back last week (family emergency kept me busy) and the only complaint I have is that the dealership was finished with the car the EVENING we took it in, but no body called us to let us know it was done.
> 
> I called the following Tuesday to check the status and our Service Advisor was out off office, from the day we took it in and was still out when I called, with his own family emergency, so he didn't know.
> 
> ...


Hello Patrick,

Thank you for updating the thread again. I am glad your vehicle is running smoothly now. I apologize if there was any inconvenience throughout this process. If you would like to further discuss anything, we are here to assist and can document your concerns. Please contact us via private message. 

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

